

The American coal industry is collapsing - nashashmi
http://fusion.net/story/142473/the-american-coal-industry-is-collapsing/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=/feed/

======
ZeroGravitas
Recent article that goes into this issue in depth:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9618072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9618072)

